# Axiom Slimline



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

First time won a slingshot from giveaway by simple-shot.com I don't think there is a need to do another review about Nathan's topnotch craftsmanship. Just started shoot with banded up TTF. Feel and shoots fantastic.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!

Nice prize for sure. I do believe that you will like the way it shoots. Make sure you try it OTT. This is my favorite frame design by far.

Happy shooting!

Bill


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad you got it, my friend... and Wow... "Axiom" what a cool name









LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad you got it safely and enjoy!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a beautiful slingshot! Congratulations on the win.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations! What a sweet score!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool, good for you pal! I am glad you won it...sure is a sweet shooter.


----------

